# No change in pattern



## wa-loaf (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.mattnoyes.net/new_englan...emperatures-precipitation-to-new-england.html

uke:


----------



## hammer (Feb 14, 2012)

Guess the next thing to look forward to is spring skiing on manmade groomers...follow the sun...


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 14, 2012)

:blink::blink::blink::blink:

I guess we need to make the best of it...there I said it!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 14, 2012)

There's always March.

<---- Not giving up hope for at least a few "true" powder days this season.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 14, 2012)

What a Craptacular season !!!! --  enjoy each day -- get it while we can


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2012)

Mad River weather blog josh not looking to bad, he seems to think west coast will be getting some goods now, and north VT. as usually will do better then every where else.  http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/


----------



## Cheese (Feb 14, 2012)

Glass half full:

We haven't had any rain recently so the groomers are improving day by day.  So, even though we can't ski powder, glades or bumps the corduroy is slowly getting deeper.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 14, 2012)

Cheese said:


> Glass half full:
> 
> We haven't had any rain recently so the groomers are improving day by day.  So, even though we can't ski powder, glades or bumps the corduroy is slowly getting deeper.



and the hardpack is getting harder! On the plus side, ICE does not melt as fast!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 14, 2012)

Cheese said:


> Glass half full:
> 
> We haven't had any rain recently so the groomers are improving day by day.  So, even though we can't ski powder, glades or bumps the corduroy is slowly getting deeper.



Love those sentiments!

Anyday on the hill is better than a day NOT on the hill in my book!


----------



## billski (Feb 14, 2012)

I have enjoyed his season so far.  Two black eyes, hyper extended calf, hip bruise, bashed finger and bashed nose.  Lots of good times.  A memorable year for sure.  :roll:


----------



## billski (Feb 14, 2012)

Cheese said:


> Glass half full:
> 
> the groomers are improving day by day.  .



Huh?  My eyes and face think otherwise!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 14, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Mad River weather blog josh not looking to bad, he seems to think west coast will be getting some goods now, and north VT. as usually will do better then every where else.  http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/



I enjoy reading his stuff, but that guy has been overly optimistic all season long, and as a result, has kindof been wrong an awful lot this year.  

He sadly seems to be confident the Poconos are screwed though. 



> We can guarantee that the skiing will quite bad further south as very warm weather could grip a large portion of the Mid-Atlantic and Southeast.


----------



## billski (Feb 14, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> I enjoy reading his stuff, but that guy has been overly optimistic all season long, and as a result, has kindof been wrong an awful lot this year.
> 
> He sadly seems to be confident the Poconos are screwed though.


''

I usually pick the forecast I like best and go with that.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 14, 2012)

billski said:


> Huh?  My eyes and face think otherwise!



I'm just saying the resurfacing and grooming efforts over the last 2 weeks haven't been rained on.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 14, 2012)

I just hop a plane to where its best..screw this...Alaska just got 40 inches..but I'm going to Montana instead...already booked.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 14, 2012)

Cheese said:


> I'm just saying the resurfacing and grooming efforts over the last 2 weeks haven't been rained on.



The really sad thing is that for most ski resorts, this is the 1st 2 week stretch all season that that statement is true


----------



## Tooth (Feb 14, 2012)

You wont be able to say this after Thurs night into Friday. :evil:


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 14, 2012)

Tooth said:


> You wont be able to say this after Thurs night into Friday. :evil:



Hope you are right. Headed up to Burke for 4 days Friday night. Storm driving is fun.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 14, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> He sadly seems to be confident the Poconos are screwed though.



I wouldn't worry about the Pocono's too much.  It would take a major melt down to kill it.  Camelback is 100% open and was blowing the crap out of the mountain last Sunday.  They survived 5+ inches of rain in early March last year and a week of 60-70 degree temps in mid march 2 years ago.  Conditions last Sunday were as good if not better then what I skied in Vermont last week.  Don't think they will be done blowing snow after Pres week either. They've been known to blow deep into March.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Tooth (Feb 14, 2012)

4aprice said:


> I wouldn't worry about the Pocono's too much.  It would take a major melt down to kill it.  Camelback is 100% open and was blowing the crap out of the mountain last Sunday.  They survived 5+ inches of rain in early March last year and a week of 60-70 degree temps in mid march 2 years ago.  Conditions last Sunday were as good if not better then what I skied in Vermont last week.  Don't think they will be done blowing snow after Pres week either. They've been known to blow deep into March.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ




Good to hear. They can light those smaller places up really quick. I bet they have a ton of money left in their snowmaking budgets.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 14, 2012)

Tooth said:


> Good to hear. They can light those smaller places up really quick. I bet they have a ton of money left in their snowmaking budgets.



They may have been a step ahead of everyone else.  They put in a summer waterpark (Camelbeach) many years ago and it rakes in the cash.  They have since added an Adventure Park and now operate practically the entire year.  They are now in the process of adding a 3500' Zip Line and Mountain Coaster both which are supposed to operate all year.  Those offseason (skiing offseason that is) bucks add up to

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2012)

Well then great lakes maybe unfreeze this year early and maybe more lake effect for spring.


----------



## jfrenchu (Feb 16, 2012)

great lakes are only5% frozen right now


----------



## drjeff (Feb 21, 2012)

I did my part yesterday to help change the weather pattern!  I not only took out my driveway marker snowstakes but I also bought a new golf club!  I ran out of time or else I would have taken my road bike out of the trainer it's been on in my basement since October and gone for a ride yesterday!  Next up would be to put the fuel stabilizer in the snowblower and prep it for summer, since just mooving my snowblower from my garage out into my storrage shed a few weeks ago wasn't apparently enough!


----------



## bigbog (Feb 21, 2012)

Then there's always the chance the poles will rapidly flip.....bringing deep pow...(I guess it's time for a hike....Hey drjeff...good idea on the snowblower & lawnmower).  

*Anyone have any tip on applying anything early, like grub-killer(duplicating July/August spread) or weed-killer?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 21, 2012)

drjeff said:


> I did my part yesterday to help change the weather pattern!  I not only took out my driveway marker snowstakes but *I also bought a new golf club!  *




We proceeded to get dumped on last spring when I bought a new set of Callaway irons, so there may be so scientific proof behind this.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 21, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> We proceeded to get dumped on last spring when I bought a new set of Callaway irons, so there may be so scientific proof behind this.



I just couldn't pass up buying one of Taylormade's new Rocket Ballz fairway woods.  Just saying "it's time to break out my Rocket Ballz!" during a round was too much for me to pass up (and the fact that I LOVED the Taylormade R11 driver I got last year didn't hurt either  )

If it takes me buying a new set of irons next to help the snow thing, I'm game!


----------



## Tooth (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd buy ten sets and burn them all if I knew it would help.    :flame:


----------



## carbonXshell (Feb 21, 2012)

drjeff said:


> I did my part yesterday to help change the weather pattern!  I not only took out my driveway marker snowstakes but I also bought a new golf club!  I ran out of time or else I would have taken my road bike out of the trainer it's been on in my basement since October and gone for a ride yesterday!  Next up would be to put the fuel stabilizer in the snowblower and prep it for summer, since just mooving my snowblower from my garage out into my storrage shed a few weeks ago wasn't apparently enough!



You guys can blame me then because I went and did the exact opposite... I bought some Rossi S7's last week at Suburban... My 84 waist skis didn't cut it at JH so I thought it was time to get a powder ski... I'm going to CO in early March.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 21, 2012)

carbonXshell said:


> You guys can blame me then because I went and did the exact opposite... I bought some Rossi S7's last week at Suburban... My 84 waist skis didn't cut it at JH so I thought it was time to get a powder ski... I'm going to CO in early March.



You're going to have a blast on that ski.  Absolutely love mine for steep and deep!  Float like  a dream and are well balanced when you huck that 25' that turns out to be 35'.  I'm headed to Vail on the 6th.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2012)

Hope it's still winter next week.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2012)

It snowed at Platty last night.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 22, 2012)

scotty said:


> hope it's still winter next week.



from albany nws

if the ecmwf model is right...then precipitation
could linger across the region well into saturday...and be heavier
as well...with the potential for a significant snowfall. Later shifts
will need to monitor this closely.


----------



## buellski (Feb 22, 2012)

from nws Gray, ME

THE RESULT LOOKS TO BE A MIXED BAG OF PRECIPITATION FOR A GOOD PORTION OF THE AREA...WITH PERHAPS *MOST AREAS SEEING A DECENT THUMP OF SNOW* FRIDAY MORNING INTO THE EARLY AFTERNOON BEFORE TEMPS WARM UP A BIT AND THE BEST FORCING FOR ASCENT MOVES NORTHEAST. SOUTHERNMOST AND COASTAL ZONES WILL SEE LESS SNOW...AND THE *MOUNTAINS WILL PROBABLY SEE THE MOST* AS IS USUALLY THE CASE.


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 22, 2012)

buellski said:


> from nws Gray, ME
> 
> THE RESULT LOOKS TO BE A MIXED BAG OF PRECIPITATION FOR A GOOD PORTION OF THE AREA...WITH PERHAPS *MOST AREAS SEEING A DECENT THUMP OF SNOW* FRIDAY MORNING INTO THE EARLY AFTERNOON BEFORE TEMPS WARM UP A BIT AND THE BEST FORCING FOR ASCENT MOVES NORTHEAST. SOUTHERNMOST AND COASTAL ZONES WILL SEE LESS SNOW...AND THE *MOUNTAINS WILL PROBABLY SEE THE MOST* AS IS USUALLY THE CASE.



I'm liking the improved forecast especially that I am in great need of burning a voucher this weekend because I may have to work at least some (possibly all) weekends in March and that's of course when my voucher is redeemable. Now, it's between Saturday at Stowe or Sunday at Sunday River. Stowe is tempting but it may look like it's going to be a bit windy but then again there's probably going to be fresh powder overnight.


----------



## Tooth (Feb 22, 2012)

Bestskiweather has called for a significant snowstorm next week in NNE. Mid next week. Snow is predicted out west all over the place for the next few weeks at least. Looks like we are actually going to get some snow and we may be able to enjoy spring.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 22, 2012)

Tooth said:


> Bestskiweather has called for a significant snowstorm next week in NNE. Mid next week. Snow is predicted out west all over the place for the next few weeks at least. Looks like we are actually going to get some snow and we may be able to enjoy spring.



God I hope so. I'm going to be at Cannon on Saturday.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2012)

OK dudes.   If you believe this, get your gear out for Ullr.
I've got the matches.


----------

